
Apple, AT&T sued for lack of MMS capability - AndrewWarner
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/43616/118/
======
daeken
It's rare I see a class action suit with merit, and this is one of them. If it
was just Apple advertising it, it wouldn't be as big a problem (since it does
work with other carriers elsewhere), but a carrier clearly advertising
something they don't support is just ludicrous.

~~~
masklinn
> It's rare I see a class action suit with merit, and this is one of them. If
> it was just Apple advertising it, it wouldn't be as big a problem

So only partial: the suit against AT&T makes sense (especially if they're
advertising it…), again Apple not so much.

------
naz
Apple needs to move away from exclusivity. Networks would be falling over
themselves to cater for iPhone users if there was a choice in the matter.

~~~
alanthonyc
Just guessing, but I'm sure they can't wait to get away from AT&T themselves.

When they first introduced the iPhone, they didn't have the leverage the do
now.

------
dzlobin
"The class action suit alleges the Louisana suit will consist of at least
10,000 individuals" Enjoy your $.10 settlement and watch AT&T continue as they
were.

~~~
chrischen
Beats bending over for it. How do I get my $.10 ?

------
octover
I think that maybe this could have some traction and get AT&T more in line.
Though I don't know since the suit seems to be based on some fallacies. AT&T
does support MMS for phones that are not the iPhone. Credible speculation
seems to be that AT&T flexed their muscles with Apple (and anyone who saw the
WWDC 2009 keynote can attest annoyingly so to Apple) to delay MMS on the
iPhone until they upgraded their towers more to handle the load. My friends
and I would send each other MMS messages from our Sony Ericsson & Nokia phones
years ago. I was on T-Mobile and they were on AT&T.

